# Douplicate .HIC images in LR CC



## Tom75 (Aug 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I noticed that I have suddenly in my LR CC some douplicate images with the extension .HIC, meaning I have one as .jpg and the same as .HIC but not all are double only some.

Could somebody maybe explain me where these douplicates and .HIC images are coming from and how to handle this.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi Tom. How are you importing the photos into LR CC? Directly into the computer? Or through Auto Import in the mobile apps? Or manually into the mobile apps?


----------



## Tom75 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi Victoria,

I am using auto import from mobile apps / mobile devices and in addition I am syncing some collections from LR classic 

Sorry it was a typo up there, the images have the ending .HEIC

I dont really understand how this is posssible but I have some of these images in my LR classic but they are not synced with CC, is it possible that CC somehow recognizes those?

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 29, 2018)

I can't reproduce it, so I can't be sure I'm guessing correctly, but I have a couple of suspected possibilities:

HEIC is Apple's new photo format. A quick Google turned up a similar issue on Apple's own software, where HEIC files imported directly by cable were HEIC format and ones synced over the air were JPEGs, so they ended up with duplicates. I suspect something similar happened with Lightroom, but I can't reproduce it on the current builds because they support HEIC.

I also have the vaguest of recollections that specific  edits  (like photos shot in Portrait mode) would come in as JPEGs to preserve the edits, even though the originals with HEIC. Again, I can't reproduce this on the latest builds, so the cause may remain a mystery unless you can spot a pattern, but hopefully it won't carry on happening.


----------



## Tom75 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks a lot for investigating.

I will keep an eye on it and see if it still happenes but interesting to know that it might have been caused by specific edits.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## mikebore (Aug 29, 2018)

My wife's iPhone and my iPhone are both signed in to the same Adobe account and the settings on our phones are the same, but some (only some) of my wife's photos end up duplicated in LRCC. It doesnt happen to any of mine.  I can see no pattern about when it occurs. It is not HEIC and JPG or HDR and original. Both phones auto import from Camera Roll.

Deleting the duplicates would be much easier if the desktop version could overlay the image number in thumbnail view like the iOS version can. My wife often takes a lot of shots of the same scene and it is easier to pick out the duplicates when the image names are displayed in thumbnail view.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 30, 2018)

mikebore said:


> Deleting the duplicates would be much easier if the desktop version could overlay the image number in thumbnail view like the iOS version can. My wife often takes a lot of shots of the same scene and it is easier to pick out the duplicates when the image names are displayed in thumbnail view.



That's a good use case for the feature request, so add it to the comments here Lightroom CC: Badge Overlays on Thumbnails in Grid View | Photoshop Family Customer Community and make sure you hit the vote button too.


----------



## Tom75 (Aug 30, 2018)

mikebore said:


> My wife's iPhone and my iPhone are both signed in to the same Adobe account and the settings on our phones are the same, but some (only some) of my wife's photos end up duplicated in LRCC. It doesnt happen to any of mine.  I can see no pattern about when it occurs. It is not HEIC and JPG or HDR and original. Both phones auto import from Camera Roll



this sounds quite much like my problem I also cant see a pattern


----------



## mikebore (Oct 14, 2018)

mikebore said:


> My wife's iPhone and my iPhone are both signed in to the same Adobe account and the settings on our phones are the same, but some (only some) of my wife's photos end up duplicated in LRCC. It doesnt happen to any of mine.  I can see no pattern about when it occurs. It is not HEIC and JPG or HDR and original. Both phones auto import from Camera Roll.



I think I may have found the cause of our problem. My wife's phone syncs her photos to Apple iCloud Photos as well as LRCC. So her photos also go to her iPad.  LRCC on her iPad is also set to auto import from Camera Roll.  If this was the whole story, all her photos would be duplicated in LRCC.  I think the reason why it only happens sometimes must be something to do with whether her iPhone photos get sync'd first to LRCC on her iPad or Apple Photos on her iPad. One way round LRCC must detect the duplicate and not import it.

I originally had auto import ON on her iPad in case she took any photos with the iPad, but she never does so I have turned it off. Anyway they should still reach LRCC via Camera Roll on the phone.


----------

